# CLOMID - Follicular Monitoring Results - Endo measurments.



## shel121 (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi everyone,

We are going to start ICSI soon. I am in the process of reviewing the results of my failed clomid.

On the forms for the Follicular Monitoring, it states that the number of follicles in each ovary, LH, FSH and E2 levels. But what is the Endo level?
There are some numbers there but I do not understand them.

Clomid Month June
day 3  Endo 1.7
day 10 Endo 5.0

Clomid Month July
day 3  Endo period
day 10 Endo 4.5

Clomid Month August
day 11 Endo 5.6
day 12 Endo 7.4

Is this the measurement of the uterine lining?
Can anyone help as to what these results are and what they mean?

Thanks to everyone
shelleyxxx


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

These are womb lining measurements and they tell me straightaway that the clomid was affecting your womb lining thickness as we prefer to see a womb lining of about 8mm and unfortunatley, your´s did not get to that though very close in the last cycle.
If you are starting ICSI, then this should not be an issue for you as you wont be on clomid but it is worth keeping a look at.

Ruth


----------



## shel121 (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi Ruth,

Thank you for your reply.
At which stage of the cycle should it be 8mm ?

Also, is there anything I can do to help thicken it for the ICSI?

Am a bit slightly annoyed that the hospital never mentioned that my lining was not great....

Thanks again..shelleyxxx


----------



## shel121 (Sep 24, 2003)

anyone ?


----------



## Kelly M (May 8, 2004)

Hi Shelley,

Just a few things I have found for you from the Zita West book to try to help build up the lining for ICSI:
Acupuncture is said to be very beneficial for the lining
Drinking plenty of water
Avoid vigorous exercise
Use a hot water bottle to help the blood flow 
Foods rich in B1 and B6 and a supplement of co-enzyme Q10 (also for blood flow)

The lining needs to be 8mm minimum normally ready for an embryo to implant.  When you have your last scan before egg collection they need it to be this thick ready for the embryo transfer.  I'm not sure about natural cycles though, though I guess it would also need to be this thick after ovulation? Not totally sure though!

Good luck!
Kelly x


----------



## shel121 (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi Kelly,
Thank you for the reply.
I have been having acupunture for a few months now and had it during my months on clomid. I guess it didnt work for me. 
Am taking the MG vitamins at the moment so hope they will do the trick
thank you for taking the time to find out...
shelleyxxx


----------

